# What to download



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi guys. I'll be getting 6 and a half hours for the next 5 days idle in college. I'll be downloading all this time on a friend's laptop. Other than usual updates and few softwares and videos, I don't have much to download. BUt I do not want this to go in vain. So please suggest some things to download


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hi guys. I'll be getting 6 and a half hours for the next 5 days idle in college. I'll be downloading all this time on a friend's laptop. Other than usual updates and few softwares and videos, I don't have much to download. BUt I do not want this to go in vain. So please suggest some *things to download*



What kind of "things"  

you can get the new Wolverine Film from a legit source like Neflix,Hulu or Amazon
I am totally NOT hinting at you getting it from yify


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 17, 2013)

Rutracker


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2013)

pick one of many yale or mit lectures
heres a one that is pretty entertaining, it's a course on philosophies surrounding death> Open Yale Courses | Death


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What kind of "things"
> 
> you can get the new Wolverine Film from a legit source like Neflix,Hulu or Amazon
> I am totally NOT hinting at you getting it from yify



But I heard the movie is bad  Any software, apps, mini games, documentaries?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2013)

Id consider a TV series, Game of Thrones, Big bang Theory, Sherlock, How i met your mother.. Just anything you like


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Id consider a TV series, Game of Thrones, Big bang Theory, Sherlock, How i met your mother.. Just anything you like



My friends have got all of them, so no need of downloading


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2013)

have your friends got kyle XY & John Doe?


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 17, 2013)

blu ray extended edition lord of the rings ??

There's a show shown in natgeo - supercars. thats pretty cool !


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2013)

hmm. documentaries eh? ok bbc HD series
human planet, planet earth, and the living planet are some with great visuals.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 17, 2013)

there was also one extremely good documentary about flight IC814 on nat geo..check it out if you're interested in it ( plane hijacking)!!

Offtopic : can someone suggest some good documentaries about 9/11 & 26/11 events ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd suggest you to download One Piece, Code Geass, Attack On Titan, Death Note, Gintama, Beelzebub, Highschool DxD, Highschool Of The Dead, Kyle XY, The Big Bang Theory, The Gods Must Be Crazy series.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 17, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> there was also one extremely good documentary about flight IC814 on nat geo..check it out if you're interested in it ( plane hijacking)!!
> 
> Offtopic : can someone suggest some good documentaries about 9/11 & 26/11 events ?



united 93,
its a film based on 9/11 event


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 18, 2013)

Seinfeld. One of the best n well known classic comedy. U won't regret it. Also Shield. (Not the new MARVELS one). The Wire. Lie to me.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 18, 2013)

i guess he is an adult so ...... 
i didnt said anything but you know it well


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2013)

What will be the speed?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay, so here is what I downloaded today:

Windows updates
Software updates
OpenCV
QT SDK
105 QT tutorials (complete series)
Mclaren P1 videos

@gearbox; speed is limited on WIFI with average speed of 250 kBps and max speed of 300~350 kBps. It got limited in recent times. Previously I used to get 2 MBps (yes you read it write, 2 mega BYTES) in morning and 500-800 kBps average.

@prehistoricgamer; I'll download Seinfeld tomorrow.

Any small Steam multiplayer games that I can play on 2G network with 20 kBps speed?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay, so here is what I downloaded today:
> 
> Windows updates
> Software updates
> ...



it is 12MBps in our simulation lab.  but the only problem is with idm. it takes seconds to download but takes hours to rebuild the downloaded parts

you can download all sherlock holms movies. they are very good.
if you want a time pass game, you can install bluestacks and play candy crush saga or any android games you like.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 18, 2013)

download more ram...
and download steam f2p like blacklight retribution or TF2 and store them for future needs
breaking bad, shawshank redemption
and emulator roms


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 22, 2013)

I will get my 25 gb of high speed internet from today. I will be spending it to download reference tracks to listen. what people use to test their audio gear. I also watch movies n l download games only when this high speed 25 gb limit is crossed ...  that way i download oly most wanted things


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 22, 2013)

Download American pie uncensored series


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2013)

I downloaded about 42 GB today from 12:30 PM to 5:30 PM because the speed was slow


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 23, 2013)

+1 



flyingcow said:


> *shawshank redemption*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay guys, the time has end to download. I ended up downloading all updates, some incomplete albums, some incomplete tv shows and lots of new softwares and apps.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay guys, the time has end to download. I ended up downloading all updates, *some incomplete albums, some incomplete tv shows *and lots of new softwares and apps.


You should've focused on one. :/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You should've focused on one. :/



didn't get you.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2013)

Should've focused on one download (at a time).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Should've focused on one download (at a time).



I had 4 days to download, so downloaded everything missing.


----------

